

Popcorn Time official website is moved to get-popcorn.com - tomkwok
http://get-popcorn.com/

======
tomkwok
I doubt if popcorn-time.tv is taken down. "Not Found The requested URL / was
not found on this server. Apache/2.2.22 (Debian) Server at popcorn-time.tv
Port 80"

The Github repo is moved (again) from popcorn-org to popcorn-official. What
happened? [https://github.com/popcorn-official/popcorn-
app/issues/1](https://github.com/popcorn-official/popcorn-app/issues/1)

------
phaed
This one is working for me.

